# First Attempt



## BlackBetty859 (Jan 22, 2011)

Right well as i said this is my first trip into the world of Warhammer 40k. My mate introduced me and got me started by letting me paint a few of his left over Imperial Army. Well i think its safe to say that i throughly enjoyed my time learning to paint so much that i decided to jump in and buy myself a Chaos Space Marine Battle Force Box. Next i had to choose which paint job to give them. After trawling through the internet and hundreds of images The Black Legion stood out for me.
The following images show the paint schemes i employed for each part. I'm not a fan of batch painting as it seems loveless and i'd like to take the time to make sure each and every marine is painted well. I'd love you input and ideas so i can make my army the best it can be. 

















































Ok so from here i was pretty happy with myself. Please remember that by this point i have only been painting for 2 weeks. I seriously had to resist the urge to throw him together and slowly allow stuff to glue and dry effectively. I learnt that mistake whilst painting an Imperial Army model. And this is the finished article....


































Well as i said i'm pretty chuffed with him but please advice, hints, tips and critisms. I'm going to start painting the remainder of models soon i'm just trying to work out what weapons to have. I'm think one of them will have a lascannon or maybe a heavy bolter. so any advice there is welcome. Also my army will followers of Khorne so my aspiring champion will have red shoulder pads so he stands out from the crowd. I will keep you all updated with this project and show any new improvements I discover along the way. I hope you have enjoyed this blog and keep an eye out for the next installment. Black Betty Out.........


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

First time painter eh? Sir I think you lie! This looks amazing, are you sure you have had no other painting experience? I would really like to see what you do to the Bezerkers that come with the battleforce.

I also wanna know how you painted the horns, I'm a newly started Chaos player myself and my horns are Bleached Bone and nothing else. pretty please?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I have to say, if my first models looked that good I would have been a happy, happy man! Your pal must have taught you well!


----------



## BlackBetty859 (Jan 22, 2011)

I promise you i am new to this and i've only been painting for just over 2 weeks now. my mate Dagmire (overlords podcast) showed me how to paint and i've just progressed from there. As for the horns i paint them white first then paint 3/4 of them bleached bone and the drybrush vermin brown over the top. I'll keep you updated on the bersekers when i get to them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well you have a good teacher! Dagmire it a great painter himself.

Overall for only painting for 2 week, holy crap nice job. During the painting, you could probably get away with gluing the legs to the torso.

On the left horn facing you have a "smudge", you simply left the wash on one spot to long, minor thing really.

The eyes could be cleaned up a bit. Small amount of the lens color made it on the facepiece.

Couple small mold lines on the knee area.

Might wanna clean him  he is covered in static grass lol.

Your metallics are on spot, very smooth! Black might need to be watered down a bit.

Black can be a PITA to paint, hard to highlight and such, but if this is your second model, then you should do fine. Very well done.

I would suggest doing a squad at a time. 1 models at a time an get tedious.


----------



## BlackBetty859 (Jan 22, 2011)

cheers for the input djinn. i picked myself up for the same things and you'll be pleased to know i've given him a bath and the excess grass has been removed now. i'm aiming to get the rest now, taking onboard all your points. i've read your post on highlighting black armour too, which i thought was spot on. keep you posted


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking spot on mate, Only another 9 to go then you can learn to play.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

BlackBetty859 said:


> my mate Dagmire showed me how to paint and i've just progressed from there.


Ah. that explains it. His IG army is one of my favourites on here. 

That is a fantastic looking model. The only thing I could say is to reiterate what Djinn said about the wash on the horns. You could probably go a bit heavier with the wash where the horn meets the helmet, and gradually go lighter towards the tip.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I know it has been said already but fantastic job man! For only having been behind the brush for two weeks your work is very impressive!

djinn already hit the things that I picked out when looking at the pics so I won't broken record it. The only thing that I would add is if you really want to make your golds pop, hit them with a Gryphonne Sepia wash when you are all done with the highlighting. It does a fantastic job of melding the highlights into the base color and gives it a nice shine.

Great work man!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

BlackBetty859 said:


> my mate Dagmire (overlords podcast) showed me how to paint and i've just progressed from there.


All makes sense now  Seriously though, good job


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice job.


----------



## kira (Oct 10, 2008)

That is a brilliant first attempt, well done.
How long did it take to do that one model out of interest?
Dagmire is a very good teacher, I will have to start painting again, if he has any time left for me lol.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

You sir make me look like an ass +rep


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Anything I might toss your way for recomendations have already been covered by DJ..That being said, Welcome to the Hobby, & the Heresy, and great job for a 1st mini.. You can only get sickeningly better from a start like this.


Why can't we all have mates like Dagmire? All I've got are DJ and Midge...woe is me.

FFX


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

well that is... wow, can't wait to see the rest of the army .


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Firefighter X said:


> Why can't we all have mates like Dagmire? All I've got are DJ and Midge...woe is me.
> 
> FFX


 
Conversely we have to put up with you...........


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Like BEP said, feel the love.


----------



## BlackBetty859 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm loving all the praise so thank you guys and gals. The rest of my Marines have now been based and have torsos, thanks for that tip Djinn. I've got next week off work, purely by chance, so who knows what stage i'll be at this time next week but i will keep updating. I'm starting to crave new painting skills. As for dagmire i'm sure his ego is growing even more now. But i will milk him for all he's worth. As Johnny 5 once said " More Input".
Cheers 
BB


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Very impressive job on that one. Keep it up!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Lookin' good!

The only part of the scheme that seems weak is the red on the studs. I find it incongruous, and it keeps catching my eye. The red spots encourage my eye to stop and focus on those details, which I find distracting. They are like little red LEDs.

All in all though, a great first time outing. Your colors are well chosen, the paint applied cleanly, and the use of different techniques is very advanced for a first timer.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Great job + rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

great work!!! I know Dag might be your mate, but bullocks to this being your first LOL man... shit if only I could say mine NOW were my first... lOL good work again


----------



## BlackBetty859 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok then firstly i'd like to apologise for the delay. Work, getting married, Honeymoon etc etc have all ganged up on me. My first squad is now complete. I will upload the photos by the end of the weekend. You have my word. I've also sart on a berserker squad so i'll put those pictures up and any input as always is welcome.


----------



## BlackBetty859 (Jan 22, 2011)

OK then so here they are. In total they make up a squad of 10 Marines. 2 are carrying the plasma guns an the rest are equipt with bolt guns. All the bolt guns have had some form of bayonet attachment added just to show that they are willing and capable of CQB. In the squad i have a Champion with a power fist. To show that he is a more senior marine to the rest i've given him a trophy rack complete with Ork head and various skulls. I also added extra horns to show that he is well on the way to becoming a twisted and warped marine looking for the next step in the Chaos heirarchy. I also have an icon bearer with the Mark of Khorne. He also has a trophy rack once again to show his skills in combat and also that he has earned the right to carry the icon. I've tried to introduce a rank structure to this squad so that it feels more personal. Normal "Private" Marines have no extra trim on there shoulder pads. Next up in rank "Lance Corperals" have one raised section on a shoulder pad with "Full Corperals" getting extra trim on both shoulder pads. I like to think of the Icon bearer as the squad 2nd in command, aspiring to be the Squad commander, the Champion. Take a look and see what you think. Any hints tips and ideas as always are more than welcome. Cheers, BB

THE "PRIVATE" Marines......
































































The "LANCE CORPERAL" Marines




























The "CORPERAL" Marines




























The "SQUAD 2nd IN COMMAND" Icon Bearer




























The "SQUAD COMMANDER" Chaos Champion





























I hope you like them. As this is my first ever squad i've ever painted i'm really quite proud of them so not to harsh with them input and advice. Once again thank you and keep an eye out because i've just started on first Berserker and the photos will be up soon. Cheers, BB


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Dude, outstanding work. love the "fluff" behind them. one of the lance jacks needs a highlight on his red hair. I can show you on monday,
The last guy is cool, nice face on the back pack. coll conversion too.
I look forward to seeing more soon
D


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome on board your painting looks great for someone who has only been painting a short time. 

Also congratulations on your wedding. 

You will look back on this plog in a few years time and will see how you have improved. I started my first plog on heresy 4 years ago when I started HE. I am now painting nids as my 2nd army and if I don't say so my self I'm really cuffed by the improvement these show.

Keep up the good work and painting in batches is not a bad thing especially when you have to wait for washes to dry. 

Looking forward to see more.

Tink


----------



## BlackBetty859 (Jan 22, 2011)

well as promised the first berserker will be a photographical stage by the end of today. if i can say so myself he's looking good, not finished but still quite good. I'll put the photos up today. BB


----------



## BlackBetty859 (Jan 22, 2011)

here goes nothing. my first berserker nearly completed.


----------

